# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Going around the world

## travelworld

Hello everyone, 

I'm preparing a RTW trip starting November and I was wondering if anyone could help me with the prices of my ticket.


So far the best quote I got is of roughly 2000$ from an english travel agent (global village), my itinerary is as follows:

luxembourg(anywhere around is fine)-sydney-wellington-suva-honolulu-los angeles-vancouver-toronto-luxembourg(anywhere around is fine)

Do you reckon this is a good deal or can I find something cheaper?

The places I just named are only the places we are flying to, we intend to travel around each country aswell but I think I can do that using local public transports and also do a bit of a road trip in NZ with the kiwi camper vans.

thanks for your help!

Goncalo aka speedy

----------


## etouffement

nice, dont worry about the money  :Wink:

----------

